# New Squatter



## Redskin44 (Dec 26, 2015)

Oi!
Communist skinhead here.
I've recently became quite facinated by the SQUAT movement and I have many ideas in mind. My plan is to find an abandoned building/house in southern Norway and occupy it together with a group of skinheads, punks and general communists.
I want to either set up a shelter for the homeless, a band praciticing place, a concert place, a community cafe that sells cheap food to the people or have free food programs, a charity store or a place for refugees to get help to learn Norwegian, etc.

Looking forward to getting to know more of you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 26, 2015)

Welcome.

Do you have many abandoned buildings there which can be used as you wish?


----------



## Mankini (Dec 27, 2015)

i'll be in finnmark soon on my way to petsamo. cant wait


----------



## Belle Amie (Dec 27, 2015)

Redskin44 said:


> I've recently became quite facinated by the SQUAT movement and I have many ideas in mind. My plan is to find an abandoned building/house in southern Norway and occupy it together with a group of skinheads, punks and general communists.



Hallo
so i have some things that can help you out! (writings, DIY help and Punk zines from older squatters)
i live in a squat that was basically handed to us by the world, but we still had to do all the hard stuff. 
finding a building is just step one. deciding if its worth the fix and still do able is only step 1.5.
but send me a message if you want help. I also have some legality writing on squats (im sure i have something on Norway).


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 27, 2015)

Belle Amie said:


> Hallo
> so i have some things that can help you out! (writings, DIY help and Punk zines from older squatters)
> i live in a squat that was basically handed to us by the world, but we still had to do all the hard stuff.
> finding a building is just step one. deciding if its worth the fix and still do able is only step 1.5.
> but send me a message if you want help. I also have some legality writing on squats (im sure i have something on Norway).



would you be interested in writing an article about that for StP?


----------



## Redskin44 (Dec 28, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Do you have many abandoned buildings there which can be used as you wish?



Unfortunetly not that many. As I actually live outside of the main city in a smaller town (not too far away), I'm not usually outside the center of the city when I'm there. But there should possibly be some abandoned buildings in the center of the city, but in a couple of days me and a group of others will most likely go looking for more abandoned buildings.


----------



## Belle Amie (Dec 30, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> would you be interested in writing an article about that for StP?


Thank you Matt, maybe one day but im still learning, i have the information, but id feel better writing something about squatting on StP with more of a back bone to teaching and sharing. right now im just fighting to keep a building running.


----------

